# Welcher Fishfinder für Meeresangeln in Griechenland



## Greece (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin auf der Suche nach einem Fishfinder/Echolot für meinen Sommerurlaub in Griechenland? 
Kann mir jemand ein Gerät epfehlen oder mir Tipps geben?
VG Greece


----------



## Greece (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welcher Fishfinder für Meeresangeln in Griechenland*

Der Pagasithikos bei volos soll noch mit die besten Fischbestände in GR haben. Habe dort solbst schon Thun gesehen und die Fischer haben auch immer viel in ihren Netzen.Hast du empfelungen für nen Fishfinder?


----------

